# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Μετασχηματιστης 3KW , 220v-220v / 220v-110v

## bolsevikos

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Πωλείται ο Μ/Σ που βλέπετε στις φωτό, λόγω λάνθασμένης εκτίμησης σχετικά με την ανάγκη απόκτησής του. (Κοινώς ας πρόσεχα καλύτερα ).
Είναι αγορασμένος πριν απο μερικές μέρες. Αχρησιμοποίητος. Στο παρακάτω λινκ μπορείτε να δείτε τα χαρακτηριστικά του.
https://www.emimikos.gr/OEM-THG-3000/
Η μόνη αλλαγή πάνω του, είναι η προσάρτηση βύσματος τύπου σούκο στην έξοδό του. (Υπάρχει και ο αρχικός ρευματοδότης με τρεις υποδοχές για όποιον τον θέλει.)
Τιμή 65 Ευρώ.

επικοινωνία με πμ.

1.jpg2.jpg1.jpg

----------

